# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Melting Lobelia Cardinalis



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

My lobelia cardinalis are melting, anyone else ever have this problem with them, I've tried finding some info, but all everybody talks about is how easy they are to grow. I would like to save them, so any insight would be great. 
My tank parameters
2.5 wpg
PH 7.0
KH 7
CO2 21ppm slowy increasing to 30ppm
NO3 between 10 & 20ppm
PO .5ppm going to start to increase, just waiting for the stuff to arrive


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Did you just add them to the tank or have they been there for a while? Are the leaves darker green with purple undersides (emersed growth) or a light green color? I got mine from Robert 4-6 months ago as submersed growth, and I've had no problems.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

I've had them for a few months, I'm stuck on this one as others are because of the lack of responses to the post, I'm actually floating a few to see what happens. If you have any ideas let me know.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

All the red/purple leaves will fall off or melt, but new green leaves should take their place. I found this plants stems to be very sensitive to lack of oxygen in the substrate. Anotherwords, if you bury them to deep or your gravel is thick with mulm, the stems will rot. If you have had them for a few months, they should be rooted by now. If the roots are black, then you have a problem.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

I had l. cardinalis melt once in my tank after growing nicely for couple of months, was able to save a small piece and put it in another tank. I suspect nutrient deficiency, my prime suspect is Mg, because I am sure I have sufficient other nutrients(NPK, iron/trace, Ca).


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Can you describe how the plants are melting?

I have had dwarf Lobelia melt and two occasions, both under the same conditions. I trimmed the plants and replanted. Within 24 hours afterwords something happened with the DIY CO2 that dumped some sugar solution into the tank. The first time that happened all of the plants (probably about 50 -- they were the only plants in the tank) were mush in two days. The second case was nearly identical. A few plants that had not been trimmed survived the melt down.

Both times the plants melted from the cut stem upward. I concluded that the problem was probably caused by a pathogen that probably came from the sugar solution and infected the cut end of the stems.


Roger Miller


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

My plants melt from the new growth down, I have about 6 plants and it happened on one then a day later it will happen on another, and so on. They have plenty of roots nice and white, but on some of them were the plant meets the substrate the stem turns to mush also.
I just took a look at one of the plants floating and it seems to be showing signs of new growth at a leaf node.
My substrate is eco-complete, if this will help with diagnosis for any of the aquatic plant doctors out there.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmmm. I did some topping, root stripping and replanting of my Lobelia last night. I'll have to see if I notice anything with them over the next couple of days.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I have had algae get all over them so I would strip all the leaves off and replant. They grow in thicker every time they came back. I find them to be a very strong versatile plant. I do remember my first one. The reason I bought it was the dark red color. No one told me they don't have that nice dark red color grown under water.
I have had the thick root stem as much as two inches under the substrate without any rotting. I too use Eco-Complete.

Hawk


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

I think I may have saved them, I just this week switched to using Tom Barr E.I. method using the flourish line until I feel confident enough about mixing up dry ferts,and they seem to be making a comback, at least they aren't melting anymore leaves. 
Probably a deficiency in nutrients.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Pete!
Keep us posted on your results using the EI method. I too have just started it a few weeks ago.

Hawk


----------

